# Authenticity of Infinito



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Any ideas/comments on the authenticity of this frame / seller?
Price looks good. I have thought about waiting for Dec/Jan to see if there are good deals as this model is being ousted. Just bought the wife a new, unused 2012 Infinito last week and she loves it. But now I am jealous, and want one. NEW Bianchi Infinito C2C Carbon Road Frame SET 55cm Celeste 53 50 47 Available | eBay
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

OXY, did you end up getting the Infinito in the eBay ad?


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, Yes I did. All the decals seem straight away. The serial number stickers look the my wife's 2012 Infinito. I still am in awe that I was able to get this frame at that price.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Oxy said:


> Yes, Yes I did. All the decals seem straight away. The serial number stickers look the my wife's 2012 Infinito. I still am in awe that I was able to get this frame at that price.


Sweet! I've always loved Celeste! What was your winning price? I'm very intrigued by the new Bianchis with the vibration damping layer in between the carbon. If only Bianchi would come out with an all Celeste model (and I mean _*all *_as in no other strips of white or black or carbon weave).


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

If only Bianchi would come out with an all Celeste model (and I mean _*all *_as in no other strips of white or black or carbon weave).[/QUOTE]

They do, in steel. 

<a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/002.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/002.jpg" border="0" alt="Steel Bianci photo 002.jpg"/></a>


----------

